# Boot Recommendations?



## spoofy (May 4, 2011)

I have a k2 Raygun (wide) with CINCH CTX bindings. Its my first board and I got it after demo'ing boards last season. One thing I didn't consider was boots and I'm going to Park City later this month. Anyone have any suggestions on boots to try out ?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Try on every boot and find the one that fits best.


----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

Boots are your single most important piece of equipment. Try on as many boots as you can, and more importantly as many *brands* as you can because each brand fits differently. Only buy boots that firmly hold your heel down (I cannot stress how important this is) and are comfortable but snug with your toes just touching the front. Fit and heel hold are much more important than the reputation of the boot, or what somebody else likes. Just fyi if you have a narrow ankle or heel then make sure you try on Salomon boots, I have a narrow heel and of the dozens of boots I have tried on only Salomon makes boots that hold my heel in place.


----------



## SMLZ (Oct 22, 2011)

SnowBum said:


> Boots are your single most important piece of equipment. Try on as many boots as you can, and more importantly as many *brands* as you can because each brand fits differently. Only buy boots that firmly hold your heel down (I cannot stress how important this is) and are comfortable but snug with your toes just touching the front. Fit and heel hold are much more important than the reputation of the boot, or what somebody else likes. Just fyi if you have a narrow ankle or heel then make sure you try on Salomon boots, I have a narrow heel and of the dozens of boots I have tried on only Salomon makes boots that hold my heel in place.





THIS.
is everything you need to know


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I just got a pair of K2 Rykers.
Awesome heel hold, great fit and comfortable. My 1st BOA's and I don't think I'll go back to traditional lace.
I need a wide toe box and these fit great.
My other boots were Van Mantra, I was happy with them till I found the K2's


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

SnowBum said:


> Boots are your single most important piece of equipment. Try on as many boots as you can, and more importantly as many *brands* as you can because each brand fits differently. Only buy boots that firmly hold your heel down (I cannot stress how important this is) and are comfortable but snug with your toes just touching the front. Fit and heel hold are much more important than the reputation of the boot, or what somebody else likes. Just fyi if you have a narrow ankle or heel then make sure you try on Salomon boots, I have a narrow heel and of the dozens of boots I have tried on only Salomon makes boots that hold my heel in place.


What about me where I have to choose, good fit or good heel hold. I can have one or the other, but so far have't found any that will do both.

I have a wide mid-foot. Not my toebox, which is normal. But the exact middle of my foot is wide. However my ankles and calves are super skinny. Anything with good heel hold kills my feet. Anything with a good fit up front gives me heel lift.

I have to pick my poison. I'm going with good fit and then macguyvering the heel hold somehow (Tognar)


----------



## danimaltron (Sep 29, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> What about me where I have to choose, good fit or good heel hold. I can have one or the other, but so far have't found any that will do both.
> 
> I have a wide mid-foot. Not my toebox, which is normal. But the exact middle of my foot is wide. However my ankles and calves are super skinny. Anything with good heel hold kills my feet. Anything with a good fit up front gives me heel lift.
> 
> I have to pick my poison. I'm going with good fit and then macguyvering the heel hold somehow (Tognar)


I have the same problem, except I also have big ankles and calfs. The middle of the outside edge of my feet come out more than usual, but my toebox is normal sized. I always get pain in this area with any boot I have tried.

One thing you could try is finding a boot fitter. A local shop here has one on staff, but I bet there are more at shoe repair places or maybe orthodics places. They have tools to stretch out a boot in specific localized regions. I found the 686/New Balance boots comfortable for me, but after a few hours of riding I get pain there still. I'm going to try the boot fitter.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

danimaltron said:


> I have the same problem, except I also have big ankles and calfs. The middle of the outside edge of my feet come out more than usual, but my toebox is normal sized. I always get pain in this area with any boot I have tried.
> 
> One thing you could try is finding a boot fitter. A local shop here has one on staff, but I bet there are more at shoe repair places or maybe orthodics places. They have tools to stretch out a boot in specific localized regions. I found the 686/New Balance boots comfortable for me, but after a few hours of riding I get pain there still. I'm going to try the boot fitter.


That was my last option. I just need to find one that will do it on boots they don't sell.I know one sports chalet here has a certified ski/snowboard boot fitter, but I feel weird bringing in boots there that I didn't buy there.


----------



## danimaltron (Sep 29, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> That was my last option. I just need to find one that will do it on boots they don't sell.I know one sports chalet here has a certified ski/snowboard boot fitter, but I feel weird bringing in boots there that I didn't buy there.


Yah I understand that. However, they charge for this service. So it shouldn't matter to them in the end.


----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> What about me where I have to choose, good fit or good heel hold. I can have one or the other, but so far have't found any that will do both.
> 
> I have a wide mid-foot. Not my toebox, which is normal. But the exact middle of my foot is wide. However my ankles and calves are super skinny. Anything with good heel hold kills my feet. Anything with a good fit up front gives me heel lift.
> 
> I have to pick my poison. I'm going with good fit and then macguyvering the heel hold somehow (Tognar)


As long at you are able to solve the heel lift then go for it. Duck tape pieces of foam to the outside of the liner right above the heel maybe? Depending on how bad the heel lift is you might be able to try this ShredSoles - Performance Snowboarding Insoles Also you could talk to a boot fitter like danimaltron suggested. They will be able to stretch out certain parts of the boot for you, and they will also be able to add j-bars to increase heel hold to some extent.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

SnowBum said:


> As long at you are able to solve the heel lift then go for it. Duck tape pieces of foam to the outside of the liner right above the heel maybe? Depending on how bad the heel lift is you might be able to try this ShredSoles - Performance Snowboarding Insoles Also you could talk to a boot fitter like danimaltron suggested. They will be able to stretch out certain parts of the boot for you, and they will also be able to add j-bars to increase heel hold to some extent.


Tognar sells j bars and tongue eliminators etc. I think i'll go with that. Make my own liner so to speak


----------

